# Leistungsmessung via PB od. MPI



## mst (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
habe schon gesucht aber nicht passendes gefunden.
Ich suche eine Leistungsmessung 400V für Wandlermessung bis ca. 800A, die ich über Profibus oder MPI  von meiner S7300 Steuerung auslesen und dann weiter Visualisieren (Strom, Spannung, KWh) kann.

Vielleicht hat einer von euch so was schon mal genutzt

mfg mst


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

mst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe schon gesucht aber nicht passendes gefunden.
> Ich suche eine Leistungsmessung 400V für Wandlermessung bis ca. 800A, die ich über Profibus oder MPI  von meiner S7300 Steuerung auslesen und dann weiter Visualisieren (Strom, Spannung, KWh) kann.
> 
> ...




Für MPI gibts das wohl nicht, für Profibus habe ich das schonmal bei BERG gesehen,

www.berg-energie.de.


----------



## jabba (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo Mst,

ich setze Diris Ap ein, hab aber noch keine mit Profibus benutzt,
daher weiss ich nicht welche Daten über den Bus übertragen werden.
Die Geräte sind aber insgesamt sehr günstig, und werden von verschiedenen Herstellern "gelabelt".
Zu sehen bei www.dahms-gmbh.de -> Multifunktionsgeräte Diris A


----------



## smile (7 Februar 2007)

www.janitza.de -> umg96s ab ca 420.- Liste exkl


----------



## Dagobert (7 Februar 2007)

*Umg96s*

Hallo,

das Janitza ist ein guter Tip.
Hatte gerade ein Projekt mit unter anderem 4 solcher
Geräte. Alles via Profibus. Klappt ohne Probleme.
Daten können in unterschiedlichen Formaten ausgelesen werden.
Ist auch alles gut im HB dokumentiert.

Gruß D. Börgmann


----------



## uncle_tom (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

vom grünen Riesen gibts auch etwas.

Stichwort Simeas P Link


----------



## smile (7 Februar 2007)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vom grünen Riesen gibts auch etwas.
> 
> Stichwort Simeas P Link


 
Simeas P ist relativ teuer und man muss extra Programmierkabel mit Software kaufen (ca. 350.-)

Janitza wird über RS232 mit mitgelieferter SW Parametriert bzw. direkt am Gerät


----------



## Piter (7 Februar 2007)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Janitza ist ein guter Tip.
> Hatte gerade ein Projekt mit unter anderem 4 solcher
> ...


 
Also ich kann auch nur zu diesem Gerät raten

Grüßle


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2007)

*Tip*

Hallo,



			
				mst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche eine Leistungsmessung 400V für Wandlermessung bis ca. 800A, die ich über Profibus oder MPI von meiner S7300 Steuerung auslesen und dann weiter Visualisieren (Strom, Spannung, KWh) kann.



Hab gerade so ein Teil hier liegen, Profimess von Siemens.
MLFB-Nr = 6AP5010-2AB00-0AA0, mehr als nur Leistungsmessung ..
Kopplung aber über Profibus, vorgefertigte Faceplates für WinCC gibt es auch.
Getestet und funktioniert. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter ..

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## mst (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@Question mark: Kann es sein das du dich Vertippt hast bei der Bestellnummer?
Finde dieses Produkt weder im Katalog noch im Internet.

mfg mst


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

mst schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> @Question mark: Kann es sein das du dich Vertippt hast bei der Bestellnummer?
> ...




Kann sein, dass du das im _Automatisierungskatalog _nicht findest ....


----------



## Question_mark (9 Februar 2007)

*Profimess*

Hallo,



			
				mst schrieb:
			
		

> @Question mark: Kann es sein das du dich Vertippt hast bei der Bestellnummer?



Nein, habe mich nicht vertippt. Ich habe es hier auf dem Schreibtisch liegen...
Wenn Du das Gerät nicht im Automatisierungskatalog findest, hilft Dir Dein zuständiger Siemens-Vertriebspartner sicher gerne weiter.


Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## eile (25 April 2007)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Janitza ist ein guter Tip.
> Hatte gerade ein Projekt mit unter anderem 4 solcher
> ...


 
Wie kann man die Daten (die Messwerte aus UMG96S) via Profibus im Step7 auslesen? Werden einige spezielle SFC aufzurufen gebraucht?:roll: 

Dank voraus. 

Gruß F.Li


----------



## godi (25 April 2007)

eile schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Daten (die Messwerte aus UMG96S) via Profibus im Step7 auslesen? Werden einige spezielle SFC aufzurufen gebraucht?:roll:
> 
> Dank voraus.
> 
> Gruß F.Li


 
Hallo!

Wenn du nur einzelne Daten brauchst dann kannst du mit "L PEW" aus dem Slave lesen und mit "L PAW" in den Slave schreiben.
Die Adressen kannst du in der Hardwarekonfig bei dem Slave lesen. (Vorrausgesetzt du hast den Slave am PB konfiguriert)

Wenn du aber alle Daten von dem Slave haben willst dann ist es besser wenn du die SFC 14 und SFC 15 einsetzt.

godi


----------



## rowogh (25 April 2007)

Hallo,
das Janitza UMG96S habe ich ebenfalls schon oft im Einsatz.
Die Kopplung erfolgt immer über Profibus-DP.
Zum Auslesen benutze ich die SFC14 / SFC15 (wird zur Profilwahl bzw. Reset benötigt).
Über den SFC14 schreibe ich direkt in einen Datenbaustein, dieser kann dann von der Visualisierung (InTouch) direkt gelesen werden.
Falls Schaltfunktionen über die Leistung genötigt werden erfolgt die Auswertung über die SPS.

Ich habe ebenfalls SIMEAS P Geräte eingesetzt. Diese lassen sich schlechter Parametrieren, das Auslesen ist aber ebenfalls problemlos.
Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## dkeipp (25 April 2007)

falls jemand intresse an einem UMG96 hat ich hab noch ein und auch noch 3 Wandler 100/5A. Einfach ne PN an mich mit Angebot


----------



## lsr (26 April 2007)

*schau mal bei Beckhoff*

Beckhoff hat eine solche Leistungsklemme.
Die KL3403 ist eine solche Klemme.
Mit dieser Klemme kannst Du 9 verschiedene Werte pro
Phase auslesen.

Schau doch einmal bei Beckhoff unter:KL3403 | 3-Phasen-Leistungsmessklemme nach.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## eile (30 April 2007)

rowogh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Janitza UMG96S habe ich ebenfalls schon oft im Einsatz.
> Die Kopplung erfolgt immer über Profibus-DP.
> Zum Auslesen benutze ich die SFC14 / SFC15 (wird zur Profilwahl bzw. Reset benötigt).
> ...


 
Hallo,
vielen Dank. 
Eigentlich soll ich UMG96S als Profibus DP im Profibus System konfigurieren, aber ich habe jetzt nur UMG510, also probiere ich mit UMG510 zuerst. Und ich habe SFC14 benutzt, aber nur max. 64 Word Daten kann man  auslesen. Und ich weiß auch nicht, was darin ist. 
Gruß F.Li


----------



## Piter (30 April 2007)

Hallo

Handbuch lesen hilft  
http://www.janitza.de/

Je nach Profilnummer gibt es auf der Seite 57-59
die dazugehörigen Tabelen was die Werte bedeuten.

Das einziege was man zu den werten beachten muß
die Werte sind die Wandler Ströme also man muß
das Wandler verhältniss mit Rechnen

Peter


----------



## eile (30 April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe nicht im Handbuch gefunden. Es gibt nur 44 Seite~

Gruß F.Li


----------



## Piter (30 April 2007)

Hallo

Die Seitenangabe bezog sich auf das Geräthandbuch vom UMG 96 S
Für das Gerät UMG510 muß ich auch leider passen .
Aber ein Anruf bei Janitza würde bestimmt weiter helfen

Grüßle


----------



## eile (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt verschiedene Type von UMG96S in HW Konfig, z.B. STD:32Word In, 2 Byte Out. Bezieht das sich auf die Profibus-Profile? Und was kann ich mit Profibus-Profil machen?

Gruß F.Li


----------



## Piter (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo

Je nach größe der Profile mußt du auch die Richtige größe in der HW Konfig eintragen

Wir zb. haben das Profil 2 verwendet (62 Bytes )

In der HW Konfig  STD:32Word In, 2 Byte Out

Im ersten  PAB sendes du eine 2 damit das Gerät weiß
das du  Profil 2 du willst.

Im 1 Byte steht dann die Profilnummer zb 2
Im 2 Byte der zustand der Vergleicher 
Im 3+4 Byte steht dann die Spannung zwischen N und L1
Im 5+6 Byte steht dann die Spannung zwischen N und L2 
Im 7+8 Byte steht dann die Spannung zwischen N und L3
usw

Ist aber alles sehr gut im Handbuch beschrieben

Grüßle Peter


----------



## Hägar (17 Juni 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo 
ich bin neu im Forum und auf der Suche nach einem Weg die Daten aus einem Profimess Gerät über den Profibus aus zu lesen. 
Das ganze mit einer S7 316
Gibt es dafür fertige Bausteine und wo bekomme ich diese her? 
Oder gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel dafür ?
Gruss
Hägar


----------

